# ....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Nope, never seen a video / pic of him laughing but did see him *smirking *... the very first in an event (can't recall which one exactly, seemed like his own inauguration) when he turned around facing the camera *only "after" saying something (likely very unpleasant) *to his wife.

One can see the sudden change of her happy smile to that of a complete frown. Very noticeable.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yea.....he is a smirker.

Trump was angry at his own inauguration. Remember that George W. Bush turned and said........"that is some weird s**t."

Trump enjoys inflicting pain on others. He has ordered the ramp up of more executions during his last days in office than the US had in the past 60 years. He even executed a woman who was clearly mentally incapable of even understanding her own actions. All she did in prison was sort through puzzle pieces talking to them.

The conservative SCOTUS is refusing to intervene and the liberal Justices are outraged and issuing statements. Biden says he stop all executions and make the SCOTUS irrelevant in this.

People can debate executions but no sane person would be pushing for expediency or derive pleasure from executing someone.

Trump is a pathologically evil sociopath. When everything comes out from insiders and investigations, it will be undeniable.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

not being able to tweet every few minutes must be driving him CA-razy. lol!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the best I can do for you. (And yes, he must be chafing at the bit, LOL!)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

In case you hadn't noticed he hasn't had much to laugh about for the last 4 years.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> In case you hadn't noticed he hasn't had much to laugh about for the last 4 years.


Sure he does, he's been having a great time. And I'll bet he loved the insurrection and attempt to overthrow the US Government... watching the monsters he created doing his dirty work.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

Good riddance to that pile of hot garbage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351551403689447425


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think we are getting close to the time that some CMF posters will admit that Joe Biden will be the President.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

He'll be leaving the White House tomorrow, I suspect with a sigh of relief. Wonder what the media will find to talk about for the next 4 years?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> He'll be leaving the White House tomorrow, I suspect with a sigh of relief. Wonder what the media will find to talk about for the next 4 years?


Americans will have to figure out ways to prevent the kind of crooked activity Trump was constantly engaging in, and how to prevent these abuses of power.

This guy was unbelievably corrupt...he made a total mockery of the US Government. He was more like a president in a third-world country, completely abusing his position of power.

Hopefully the states of Georgia and NY, and maybe others, will prosecute Trump and finally LOCK HIM UP for any one of his numerous crimes.

If there aren't prosecutions, then it sends the message that corruption is OK in the office of President, and that there are no consequences. *Many* other crooks will follow Trump and try the same. Hopefully Americans will learn lessons from this and reduce some of the President's powers. Even the pardons he's been giving out today were for political allies.... corrupt to the very last minute.

Now it's really obvious why Russia interfered in the 2016 election and favoured Trump. Look how much chaos he caused in the US Government, and the harm he caused to American society. Not to mention the enormous number of COVID deaths in the US, due to his inability or unwillingness to handle the situation.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

On Fox News last night.......they didn't discuss Trump, talked about the declassified Durham papers and Hillary Clinton, blasted Mitch McConnell and called for his replacement, denounced any Republicans who supported impeachment, and called Biden a leftist with socialist policies.

The US is split into two factions and they live in different worlds.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

Fox News is an outlier that carves its role by pandering to far right bigots.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Well boys as of noon today your troubles will be over. The ogre will be gone and the Democrats will be firmly in charge of the White House, Congress, the Senate, the news media and social media. They can finish silencing all dissent and get on with bringing in the new millenium of harmony tolerance and free stuff for everyone. Nothing will stand in the way of them doing all the wonderful things they have been promising all these years.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm afraid I missed it, but how big was the crowd at drump's send-off?
People have told me it was probably the largest crowd ever to say farewell to a bitter, twice-impeached president who was too boorish to stck around for the newly-elected President's Inauguration...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Get over it Jargey it's over. He's gone, sipping My Tais in Mar a Lago as we speak. Forget it and move on. I know it will be hard and leave your life empty to not have Trump to obsess about 24 hours a day but it's time.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe that Trump was the first president to lose the popular vote twice.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Trump does not drink. He uses. It was obvious during early speeches from the teleprompter.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Trump does not drink. He uses. It was obvious during early speeches from the teleprompter.


I thought the exact same thing. This guy was on drugs.

During a previous debate, he looked like he was on something like Adderall.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

What do all think of shutting this thread down?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes. please.^^^^^


----------

